# Idea IntelliJ - Starten der Mainmethode ?



## MichaMaus (30. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin leider aufgrund eines Praktikums gezwungen o.g. IDE zu nutzen. Im Gegensatz zu mit bekannten IDE's ist es hier nicht möglich die Mainmethode einer Klasse ohne weitere Einstellungen zu nutzen (Swing-Applikation). Welche zusätzlichen Einstellungen braucht diese IDE um zu begreifen wo die Mainmethode ist ?


----------



## eldrior (4. Aug 2015)

Öffne die Main Methode, mach nen Rechtsklick in den Part, wo der Code steht und klick auf Run.
Oder du definierst das in den Projekteinstellungen, ich finds mit dem Rechtsklick aber einfacher


----------



## BuckRogers (1. Sep 2015)

Haha! IntelliJ ist auf sehr viele Arten besser als alle bekannten IDEs. Wenn man einmal weiß wie es geht, genießt man den Kompfort von Funktionen die es sonst nirgendwo gibt. Wie eldrior schon sagte. Klasse -> main(... -> Rechtsklick(run). Einfacher geht es eigentlich nicht mehr 

Um klassen zu finden kann man auch einfach Strg+N verwenden und gibt einfach "Main" ein. IntelliJ sucht auch CamelCaseSensitive. Das heisst man findet bspw. die Klasse("MeineTolleKlasse.java") über Strg+N("MTK").


----------



## a.f.81 (9. Sep 2019)

BuckRogers hat gesagt.:


> Haha! IntelliJ ist auf sehr viele Arten besser als alle bekannten IDEs. Wenn man einmal weiß wie es geht, genießt man den Kompfort von Funktionen die es sonst nirgendwo gibt. Wie eldrior schon sagte. Klasse -> main(... -> Rechtsklick(run). Einfacher geht es eigentlich nicht mehr
> 
> Um klassen zu finden kann man auch einfach Strg+N verwenden und gibt einfach "Main" ein. IntelliJ sucht auch CamelCaseSensitive. Das heisst man findet bspw. die Klasse("MeineTolleKlasse.java") über Strg+N("MTK").


----------



## temi (9. Sep 2019)

Außerdem gibt es noch ein kleines grünes Dreieck links neben der Methode main(). Da kann man auch drauf klicken.


----------



## Robat (9. Sep 2019)

Na ob die das nach 4 Jahren noch interessiert?


----------



## temi (9. Sep 2019)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Na ob die das nach 4 Jahren noch interessiert?



Mist! Ich schau immer nicht auf das Datum des ersten Beitrags


----------



## kneitzel (9. Sep 2019)

Hurra, der Thread wurde wiederbelebt! Nach so vielen Jahren ist das doch eine super Leistung .... zumal es nur durch ein reines zitieren ohne jeden eigenen Beitrag wiederbelebt wurde


----------



## temi (9. Sep 2019)

Evtl. könnten wir ja die Gelegenheit nutzen und die aktuellen Möglichkeiten,von IntelliJ, ein Programm zu starten, erörtern


----------



## Xyz1 (9. Sep 2019)

Heißt das bei IntelliJ muss ich immer Rechtsklick machen, bevor ich ein Programm starten kann? Wie umständlich!


----------



## kneitzel (9. Sep 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Heißt das bei IntelliJ muss ich immer Rechtsklick machen, bevor ich ein Programm starten kann? Wie umständlich!


Nö, es gibt deutlich mehr möglichkeiten. Im Java Test Projekt wo ich extrem viele Klassen mit main Methode habe, starte ich z.B. meist mit dem kleinen grünen Symbol, welches bei der main Methode angezeigt wird.
Bei den großen Projekten habe ich dann meist entweder Run/Debug Configurations, die ich über die Toolbar starte oder ich nutze die Task von Gradle direkt über das Gradle Toolfenster.


----------

